# Charged Water vs. Fix+ Spray?



## IheartCosmetics (May 29, 2007)

Hello Everyone! How are these Charged Waters different from Fix+? I was reading the MAC Website, but still not too sure.


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Because they have some different specific ingredients in them they do more specific things, whereas fix+ is more general.


----------



## lilchocolatema (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

I dont remember to much from training, but they all have distinct aromas that are heavenly.  You can feel each of them working on your skin, and they are time-released, so as time goes on, more of the product is "released" onto your skin as if you were sprayed all over again.  They all do different things.  The trainers were literally squealing over them and STRESSING that you buy them, b/c if you do it's more likely that they maybe become permanent in the future.


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Youth Aura is best before foundation
Renewal Defense is best for after foundation-to protect the skin from the air & junk like that.
Revitalizing Energy is my FAVE....best for use throughout the day to freshen up & boost your skin & stuff.

HTH


----------



## amoona (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

I got Youth Aura in gratis and I love it, it's been one day and I've already disowned my Fix+ lol


----------



## rouquinne (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

i didn't see a price on these on the website - does anyone know what the Cdn price is?


----------



## KeshieShimmer (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

I was interested in the renewal one because of the salicylic acid. Hello me have bad skin.


----------



## gabi1129 (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

thanks for the clarification! i cant wait to try em!


----------



## yoonjungifer (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

*Charged Water Skin Hydrating Mist - *Youth Aura, Renewal Defense, Revitalizing Energy

I actually picked up one of them today and I asked the MA the same question regarding how Fix+ compares to the Charged Waters. Although none of the MA's could really give me a clear explanation on them [I literally got to MAC 5 mins after they had released the new collections] so they were all still in the process of learning about them. I don't remember exactly which one it is, but one of them [I believe it's the Revitalizing Energy] is actually from diamonds. Yes, diamonds! I don't know how that works or whatever but that's what they told me. I bought the Renewal Defense because it's more for people who have dry skin. It smells nice and citrusy too. I'd buy the other 2 if I wasn't broke, hehe. Well, hope that helps!


----------



## MisStarrlight (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Revitalizing energy is the one from diamonds.


----------



## MACgirl (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Charged waters are mineral waters  to be used after cleansing and before moistureizer. All three im sure help attract moisture to the skin, which is why they are put on before moistureizing. The way they compare to fix+ is that these are more skincare than a boost of moisture, they also have unique capabilities
YOUTH AURA- copper from the mineral malachite, legendary for its youth-giving properties, enchaned by amino acids and naturally blue in hue. Rejuvanates and regenerates. Helps skin look fresh and alive. an aroma of bergamot-violet.
RENEWAL DEFENSE- extracted from the mineral rhodochrosite, a potent, peach-toned antiixidant formula that helps defend the skin from enviromental aggression. Provides a fresh natural finish to the skin when used under foundation. A grapefruit-mandarin aromo.
REVITALIZING ENERGY-tapping the energizing power of a diamond for radiance and vitality. Crystal clear, sparkling, pure. Use throughout the day to wake up skin instantly and to reset makeup.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*





I have several customers hooked on Revitalizing Energy.


I actually went out & bought all of them (and those of you that know me, know that I don't often buy entire collections).  I am personally hooked on Renewal Energy though (mostly for the scent though)


----------



## missasoup (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

The difference between charged waters and fix+ is they don't have glycerin like fix+. If you begin to get small bumps all over your face I would suggest to stop using the product. You are basically spraying fragrance all over your face.


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Jun 7, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missasoup* 

 
_The difference between charged waters and fix+ is they don't have glycerin like fix+. If you begin to get small bumps all over your face I would suggest to stop using the product. You are basically spraying fragrance all over your face._

 

Wow, so has anyone broke out from these then?


----------



## Backseat_betty (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

I've been LOVING Revitalizing energy!!! It is SO addicting!
It does feel lighter than fix, and it doesn't make me break out at all... Really, my skin has been clearer since i've been using it...
LOVE how it give a very subtle *glow* to my skin also...


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missasoup* 

 
_The difference between charged waters and fix+ is they don't have glycerin like fix+. If you begin to get small bumps all over your face I would suggest to stop using the product. You are basically spraying fragrance all over your face._

 
Are you saying the bumps are from Fix+, or from Charged Waters?

Thanks!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

I usually use Evian water (in an aerosol can) to set my foundation but now I'm "borrowing" my mother's Renewal Defense water <3

The stuff feels sooo nice on skin, especially after powder make-up. I use it after I apply powder so everything stays in place.


----------



## missasoup (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Me and a few others from my counter have had problems with skin reactions from the new charged waters and have stopped using them. But you never know until you try it right?!


----------



## ancilla (Jun 11, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missasoup* 

 
_Me and a few others from my counter have had problems with skin reactions from the new charged waters and have stopped using them. But you never know until you try it right?!_

 
do you happen to know which one of the three was giving a bad reaction, by any chance? thanks.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

is it any different than the evian in a can?


----------



## kileencheng (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

I just bought the Renewal Defense Charged Waters bottle and I'm in LOVE!  This stuff makes my skin look tight and glowy.  I saw a memo that the MA had that pointed out different features of each spray.  This one apparently has ingredients to help fight off free radicals and other environmental toxins.  After using it for a week, I really feel like my skin is healthier.  I'm absolutely addicted to this stuff.  The peachy-smell is an instant refresher too.  

I seriously hope MAC makes this product permanent!!


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

You guys got me all excited about these now! Could these be used as alternatives for primer?


----------



## kileencheng (Jun 18, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *contrabassoon* 

 
_You guys got me all excited about these now! Could these be used as alternatives for primer?_

 
i personally use them before and after i put on makeup.  i just love the glow and it makes me feel so fresh!


----------



## user79 (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

I'm wondering, in the summer, would these products make you look "sweaty"? I'm all about controlling shine and sweat in the hot months, so I wouldn't want this product to enhance that...


----------



## kileencheng (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm wondering, in the summer, would these products make you look "sweaty"? I'm all about controlling shine and sweat in the hot months, so I wouldn't want this product to enhance that..._

 
For me, the Charged Waters mist is much lighter and finer than Fix+.  I've found that Fix+ leaves big water droplets that don't evaporate very quickly and can sometimes make me look a bit sweaty (I live in Austin, TX where it's very hot and humid already).  The Charged Waters mist is much finer and dries faster.  I MUCH prefer Charged Waters over Fix+ for that reason too.  I can really use this anytime of day and it doesn't make me look like I'm melting.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm wondering, in the summer, would these products make you look "sweaty"? I'm all about controlling shine and sweat in the hot months, so I wouldn't want this product to enhance that..._

 
There is no glycerin in Charged Waters so they are significantly less shiny.


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 20, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

So for oily skin there isn't much difference for which I'd like to get?  One MA said Renewal was more to replenish lost hydration, without much comment on the other two.  With oily skin I'm not sure if I need to replenish moisture!  I'm thinking of getting Revival, if it helps my foundation (Select spf) look more natural.


----------



## Jacq-i (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

I got Revitalizing Energy last week and I love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It smells fantastic and feels really nice.


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

i just bought the renewal charged water and used it before foundation, my skin felt smoother and my skin just glowed!! Im getting the revitalizing this weekend (thanks for the heads up on this one!).


----------



## user79 (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

I tried these on my hand at the MAC counter, they just felt like fragranced water in a spray bottle. I didn't notice any "after" effect at all.


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I tried these on my hand at the MAC counter, they just felt like fragranced water in a spray bottle. I didn't notice any "after" effect at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I have pretty sensitive skin, so I should pass. Plus why would they make these LE?


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jul 5, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IheartCosmetics* 

 
_Wow, so has anyone broke out from these then? _

 
*Sadly, I have. What a waste of $$$. I wish I could return it, but I threw out my receipt.*


----------



## user79 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_*Sadly, I have. What a waste of $$$. I wish I could return it, but I threw out my receipt.*



_

 
Bring it back without a receipt, they might give you a store credit.


----------



## user79 (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IheartCosmetics* 

 
_I have pretty sensitive skin, so I should pass. Plus why would they make these LE? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I also have very sensitive skin and the heavy dose of perfume in these was like a waving red flag to me.


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Bring it back without a receipt, they might give you a store credit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

*Do you think so? But don't I have to go to the original store? I purchased it  at Carrefour Laval and I'm in St. Laurent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.* 
_(I see you lived in Montreal)_


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C_Addiction* 

 
_*Do you think so? But don't I have to go to the original store? I purchased it  at Carrefour Laval and I'm in St. Laurent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.* 
(I see you lived in Montreal)



_

 
Was it at a store or a counter?  If they put/have you in the system they should till be able to do it. 
(either way, if it's w/o the recpt & you don't tell them where you bought it, they will never know)


----------



## M.A.C_Addiction (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 

 
_Was it at a store or a counter? If they put/have you in the system they should till be able to do it. 
(either way, if it's w/o the recpt & you don't tell them where you bought it, they will never know)_

 

*Oh, ok. Thanks*


----------



## BlahWah (Jul 7, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

If my skin wasn't on the oilier side this _might _have been an okay product.  My skin glows on its own after several hours, and have not noticed any better glow than the one I naturally get (i.e. more glow, less grease).  I like it better than Fix+ to sheer out my foundation, tho, and perhaps it may work better for me in the winter, but not enough to plop down all this much for.  I bought Renewal but I returned it and got After Dusk blush instead!


----------



## stephie06 (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

thanks for all the info ladies!!! i have a question though, since i'm not familiar with using fix+ either, do most apply the charged waters before and after foundation? and when applying, do you spray it directly on the face or on a brush? i just ordered the revitalizing and renewal charged waters online and passed on the youth aura (since the description doesn't really match what i need). thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## divaster (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

I spray it on after my foundation and whatever powdery product I put on, just like I use Fix +. My MA told me she sprays it on after her moisturizer, before her foundation. Maybe I'm doing it all wrong.


----------



## Karyn (Jul 29, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I tried these on my hand at the MAC counter, they just felt like fragranced water in a spray bottle. I didn't notice any "after" effect at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
That's what I am thinking....  They smell good, but can they really do these magical things for the face?  It sounds too good to be true.


----------



## contrabassoon (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Karyn* 

 
_That's what I am thinking.... They smell good, but can they really do these magical things for the face? It sounds too good to be true._

 
Perhaps you ought to try spraying your makeup, that's the only way you'll know whether it works or not.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Jul 30, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

do they still sell it at the counters and stores?


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

this thread had been an awesome read. I'm going to check these out this week. I'm just curious though if they're like the MUFE Mist & Fix. I tried that one before and it made me break out =\


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Can someone post the ingredients for any or all of them? TIA!


----------



## sakura88 (Aug 19, 2007)

*Re: Charged Waters*

Any news on whether MAC has made them permanent for the US market?


----------



## citre (May 19, 2008)

I went to the MAC counter yesterday and picked up some things, one of them (i thought) being Fix+ spray. When I got home I saw that it was actually charged water renewal defense... I know I told the MUA at the counter that I wanted Fix + but maybe she misunderstood me.. I was wondering why my total was higher than I expected. I wish I woulda check before I  left. Anyway... Is there any advantage of this over Fix +? I know these are both "fixers" but do they do the same thing? Does the charged water perhaps work better because it costs more? I'm hoping it would work just as well, because I don't really wanna drive back across town to exchange it. But if fix +  is better, I will.


----------



## MACATTAK (May 19, 2008)

I've tried them both & I personally like Fix+ better, because I saw no difference.  Also, it's cheaper


----------



## GlossyAbby (May 19, 2008)

I have both. I bought charged water first and I really find nothing special about it... but Fix + I LOVE it and wear it everyday makes my face  feel really hydrated


----------



## invadersads (Jul 14, 2008)

*differences between the charged waters?*

i tried to do a search and couldnt find the answer...what's the difference between the 3 charged waters (renewal defense, youth aura, revitalizing energy) the website only has the energy one and i just bought the renewal one from my local cco and i'm just curious what makes the 3 different? i know it must be the ingredients but what is each meant to do?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: differences between the charged waters?*

They are: 
Renewal Defense
Revitalizing Energy
Youth Aura 

*RENEWAL DEFENSE*
PEACH WITH GRAPEFRUIT MANDARIN FRAGRANCE 

Charged Water (Renewal Defense) is super-charged with vital mineral ions that help keep skin hydrated, healthy and youthful-looking. 

This innovative formula, with ion-charged ingredients, helps to instantly boost the skin's moisture. The mineral-rich water absorbs quickly into the skin, helping to hydrate dry skin and enhance the appearance of makeup application. The humectant-rich formula attracts moisture from the air and attracts foundation to the face, creating a snug fit between skin and makeup, enhancing application and creating a natural-looking makeup on the skin. Mist it onto the skin after cleansing and before moisturizing to create a hydrated canvas for makeup or mist it on top of makeup to help refresh and set the makeup. It has a pleasant grapefruit and mandarin fragrance and the peach-tinted water includes minerals from Rhodochrosite, a gemstone from Argentina that helps protect the skin from environmental aggressors.

*REVITALIZING ENERGY*
CRYSTAL CLEAR WITH GREEN TEA AND CITRUS FRAGRANCE 

Charged Water (Revitalizing Energy) is super-charged with vital mineral ions and helps energize and revitalize the skin and keep it hydrated, healthy and youthful-looking. 

This innovative formula, with ion-charged ingredients, helps to instantly boost the skin's moisture. The mineral-rich water absorbs quickly into the skin, helping to hydrate dry skin and enhance the appearance of makeup application. The humectant-rich formula attracts moisture from the air and attracts foundation to the face, creating a snug fit between skin and makeup, enhancing application and creating a natural-looking makeup on the skin. Mist it onto the skin after cleansing and before moisturizing to create a hydrated canvas for makeup or mist it on top of makeup to help set or refresh the makeup. It has a pleasant Green Tea and citrus fragrance and the crystal clear water includes minerals from Brazilian Diamonds.


*YOUTH AURA*
AQUA WITH BERGAMOT VIOLET FRAGRANCE 

Charged Water (Youth Aura) is super-charged with vital mineral ions and helps keep skin hydrated, healthy and youthful-looking. 

This innovative formula, with ion-charged ingredients, helps to instantly boost the skin's moisture. The mineral-rich water absorbs quickly into the skin, helping to hydrate dry skin and enhance the appearance of makeup application. The humectant-rich formula attracts moisture from the air and attracts foundation to the face, creating a snug fit between skin and makeup, enhancing application and creating a natural-looking makeup on the skin. Mist it onto the skin after cleansing and before moisturizing to create a hydrated canvas for makeup or mist it on top of makeup to help set or refresh the makeup. It has a pleasant Bergamot Violet fragrance and the aqua-tinted water includes the mineral Malachite.


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 29, 2008)

*MAC Fix+ vs. Charged Water*

I read the descriptions on the website, but I'm still unsure what the differences are. What are the similiarities and differences? Any experience using both of these products? Thanks in advance!


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: MAC Fix+ vs. Charged Water*

I'd like to know as well.  I read some threads on here and some of the girls mentioned that there really is no difference between these products than a bottle of tap water in a spray bottle.  I've never tried, but a MAC artist told me personally that the fix+ is great for making your foundation look flawless. He didn't seem to be to kind about the the charged water.


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC Fix+ vs. Charged Water*

Personally, I use charged water to prep my face.  It moisturizes and soothes my skin.  Then I put on primer, foundation, and my powder products *blush bronzer etc.) and then I spritz fix plus over my makeup to make it look dewy rather than powdery.  If you had to have one or the other though I'd pick fix plus.


----------



## TISH1124 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC Fix+ vs. Charged Water*

^^ I do the exact same thing ...


----------



## ladyJ (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC Fix+ vs. Charged Water*

Charged water is more of a primer and fix+ is more of setting spray? haha!


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: MAC Fix+ vs. Charged Water*

I'd go with the Fix+ than the charged water. I love how it makes your skin dewy and a great way to use any of your pigments to apply them wet.


----------



## pianohno (Jan 3, 2009)

*Re: MAC Fix+ vs. Charged Water*

Yeah, I agree with everyone. Charged water UNDER makeup, fix+ OVER! I love my fix+, it's great for getting rid of that silly 'powdery' look some foundations can give.


----------



## Bernadette (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: MAC Fix+ vs. Charged Water*

Charged Waters are more of a skin treatment. The key advantage of them is that they are full or "charged" with mineral ions. These ions protect your skin from environmental free radicals. They kind of repel those free radicals. So, your lipid barrier and skin are protected from nasty free radicals. Plus they contain additional skin healthy ingredients to nourish and protect your skin. The way I keep it simple in my memory is that the blue one attracts moisture to the skin (ie: a hummectant), the clear is supposed to refresh dull skin and the red contains salicylic acid (great for breakout and oily skin. Spray it on your body to stop body breakouts).
Fix+ soothes the skin with cucumber, chamomile green tea and caffiene. It also contains glycerine which acts as a binding agent for your makeup. Charged Water does not contain glycerine therefore it does not have the same binding or setting effects as Fix+ but it can be used to refresh your skin once your makeup is on.
There are plenty of other facts I'm forgetting but hope that sums it up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## sierrao (Feb 11, 2009)

*differance between mac charged waters and fix+?*

whats the differance between mac charged waters and fix +?


----------



## Lotte (Sep 2, 2009)

*Charged water versus Fix+*

What is the difference between those 2 ?
I'm looking for a face mist to spray after I've put my make-up on but also just to spray on my face on a hot day or maybe before my night cream.

Is one of these suitable ?


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Charged water versus Fix+*

Charged water is more of an expensive refresher spray IMO.  Fix + is refreshing and multi-purpose! I use Fix + to set my makeup in the morning, it works great!


----------



## erine1881 (Sep 3, 2009)

*Re: Charged water versus Fix+*

^^^they actually cost the same, so one isn't more expensive than the other.

charged waters had charged ions in it, which helped the ingredients enter the skin more efficiently.  each one had a different purpose, depending on the formula.

fix+ is more multi-purpose: it refreshes your skin, finishes (not sets) your makeup, tones down any overly powdery look of makeup, calms and soothes the skin (great for rashes or hot skin), and wakes up the skin (due to the caffeine!).

fix+ is what you want for what you're looking for.


----------



## Lotte (Sep 5, 2009)

*Re: Charged water versus Fix+*

Thanks so much ladies.


----------



## queli13 (Dec 9, 2009)

*Re: MAC Fix+ vs. Charged Water*

yeah, what's the big deal with charged water?  i just got a bottle, and i'm not convinced that it's anything special besides funny smelling water!  if i find differently then i will repost!


----------



## Fabulous&Fierce (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: MAC Fix+ vs. Charged Water*

I like fix + over my make up it gives me a dewy effect rather than a caked on look


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jun 23, 2010)

*Mac Charged Water*

i have had this forever, i used it a couple times but im not quite sure on what it does or what its for; also does this go bad as seeing how i havent used it in soo long like years.. i got the pink one =] any help would be nice i am trying to get in the habit of using up some of my products


----------



## Kirsty (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Mac Charged Water*

I think its uses are pretty much the same as Fix+

- Setting make-up
- Refreshing the skin
- Spraying on after cleansing & moisturizing
- Using to _foil_ pigments & using (non matte) e/s wet

Not sure if it goes bad..Unless it's consistency has changed or it smells funny, I would continue to use it.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Mac Charged Water*

This thread might help:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/c...x-spray-99780/


----------



## CeCe bOO13 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Mac Charged Water*

thank you!


----------



## erine1881 (Jun 24, 2010)

*Re: Mac Charged Water*

as you'll see in thread susanne linked to, its a different product than fix+.  and yes, they can go bad.  use the expiration picture on the bottle as a guidline to tell if you might need to chuck (b2m) it.


----------



## Susanne (Jun 27, 2010)

*Re: Mac Charged Water*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_This thread might help:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f165/c...x-spray-99780/_

 
*Merging with this thread.*


----------



## jrjrr (Sep 7, 2010)

*help..MAC charged waters*

Hello
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Can anyone please tell me the difference between the clear and the orange tinted charged waters.


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: help..MAC charged waters*

The orange one is the Renewal Defense charged water.  It is packed with anti-oxidants to help the skin against environmental damage while hydrating the skin as the regular Fix+.  Also this has a nice grapefruit scent which I *love*...it's so refreshing when spraying it on.


----------



## jrjrr (Sep 7, 2010)

*Re: help..MAC charged waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocokitty* 

 
_The orange one is the Renewal Defense charged water. It is packed with anti-oxidants to help the skin against environmental damage while hydrating the skin as the regular Fix+. Also this has a nice grapefruit scent which I *love*...it's so refreshing when spraying it on._

 

do you think its better then the clear one? im trying to decide what to get..


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: help..MAC charged waters*

i honetly have no idea what charged water really does! i just use fix+ when i want a refreshing spritz!


----------



## chocokitty (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: help..MAC charged waters*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jrjrr* 

 
_do you think its better then the clear one? im trying to decide what to get..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I would get the charged water over Fix+ since you get the same hydrating benefits as Fix+ with additional benefit of antioxidants.  My MUA told me that she uses it on her face first to help get rid of brown spots.  

HTH


----------



## jrjrr (Sep 8, 2010)

*Re: help..MAC charged waters*

awesome, thank you guys!


----------

